# Cannot Restore Account for Game Center Facebook Game



## BikerLizard

I have an iPhone 6 Plus and a 6s. Both have been updated to iOS 9.3.1. I've been playing Paper Toss Friends for more than a couple of years. I created a separate Facebook account so I could play against myself with the 2 separate phones. I swapped the SIM cards on the phones to change the phone numbers, then I switched them back. Now the game is messed up. I can't connect to one of the account usernames, while both phones can connect to one username, and play against the disconnected username (is this making sense?). I have tried creating new usernames, but if I try to play against a new name, or old name, it says "user not found." I tried creating a new iCloud account, and a new Game Center account, but I still couldn't play phone against phone. One major problem is Paper Toss Friends is no longer available on the app store, so I can't just reinstall it. The problem started after I first swapped SIMs, so that isn't the problem either. It has something to do with iOS and /or Game Center updates, because I started playing this game on 2 iPads, then the 6 Plus and a 5. I never had a problem like this until now. I only have my current backup, or else I would restore the game from an older backup.


----------

